# 93 Sentra. No fan/heat. Checked fuses, replaced resistor & blower motor. What else?



## BrooksyX (May 11, 2015)

*93 Sentra. No fan/heat. Checked fuses, replaced resistor & blower motor. What else?*

Recently bought a 93 nissan sentra and I really need to get the fan working. Doesn't work at all on any setting. I checked the fuses and my buddy double checked them. Replaced the blower motor resistor and got a new blower motor. All I can think of now is that maybe the switch is bad? I pulled it last night and will try to source another one when I can get to the salvage yard.

Could it be anything else? The blower motor is not getting any power.


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

I had this same issue recently, fan wouldn't work on setting 1, only 2,3 and 4. Changed out the switch and it's all good now, heard it's a common issue with these cars. Can almost guarantee the fan switch is bad..


----------



## BrooksyX (May 11, 2015)

OneHotV6 said:


> I had this same issue recently, fan wouldn't work on setting 1, only 2,3 and 4. Changed out the switch and it's all good now, heard it's a common issue with these cars. Can almost guarantee the fan switch is bad..


Turned out the motor wasn't getting any power. Fixed the issue by just wiring a different switched 12v source to the blower motor. The climate control switch just chooses which level of resistance to apply I guess but could still have been the issue. Working great now. 

Thanks


----------

